# Liteville 301 XS Aufbau für den Sohnemann



## elvis4u (24. September 2020)

Würde günstig ein Liteville 301 MK14 Rahmenset in XS bekommen. Da wär die  Eightpins Sattelstütze und auch der Rock Shox Dämpfer mit dabei.
Wäre das eine gute Aufbau-Basis für eine 10 Jährigen Jungen (145cm, 35kg). Konnte leider keine Größenempfehlung von Liteville für den XS Rahmen finden. Beim aktuellen MK15 Model ist S die kleinste Größe! Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine ähnliche Kombi aufgebaut? Wollte meinem Sohnemann eh nächstes Jahr mal ein Fully gönnen und das ganze könnte ein nettes Winterprojekt werden.
Vorne 26" und hinten dann 26 oder 24". Laufräder hätt ich noch und eine Federgabel für vorne auch. Hat jemand von euch sich schon mal an einen Liteville Aufbau für den Nachwuchs drangewagt bzw. kann mir einer sagen ob die Rahmengröße passt?
Hab im Liteville Forum leider nicht viel zu dem Thema gefunden!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (24. September 2020)

Mit Infos kann ich derzeit nicht dienen, aber das gleiche Projekt schwirrt mir auch im Kopf für meine derzeit Achtjährige herum, hat aber größenbedingt(derzeit 133cm) noch etwas Zeit.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Erfahrungen sind/werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (24. September 2020)

Hier steht was... bzgl. Grösse würde ich die Werte für Reach/Stack/Sitzwinkel mit anderen Bikes vergleichen. Z.B. mit V-Pace. Die haben diesbezüglich eigentlich gut zu den Grössenempfehlungen passende Werte.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es mit xs bei 145 gerade so gehen könnte. Ich selbst habe meinem grossen (1.55 m) ein 601 mk3 in s aufgebaut.





						Enduro für 11 jährigen... Erfahrungen bei der Grössenwahl
					

Hallo Zusammen  Ich bin z.Z. auf der Gebrauchtrahmensuche für meinen Grossen. Aktuell 155 cm mit SL 73. Gefahren werden soll das Bike ab der nächster Saison. Da wird er also noch was grösser sein. Das bike sollte dann rund 2 bis 3 Jahre passen, um dann weiter vererbt zu werden. Wenn ich mir die...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## nik (24. September 2020)

@elvis4u hast Du denn evo6 Laufräder, die Du für einen mk14 zwingend brauchst?
von der Höhe könnte es funktionieren, meine Tochter fährt aus Spaß auch mal mein mk12 in L bei vergleichbarer Größe. Dennoch wird der Stack und auch die Überstandshöhe recht hoch ausfallen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, denke aber das mk14 kam in xs mit 650b vorne und 26“ hinten.
Weniger empfinde ich bei der Körpergrösse als nicht sinnvoll und würde mich bei den zu erwartenden Kosten lieber nach einem Kids/Jugendbike umschauen.

Lass mal hören wie Du Dich entscheidest, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Aufbaugeschichte


----------



## Schnegge (24. September 2020)

Das mit dem evo6 ist natürlich ein guter Hinweis. Letztendlich kann man da aber jedes Laufrad für nehmen. Man muss aber halt die Felge versetzt einspeichen. Ob man dafür andere Speichenlängen braucht, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Aufwand generiert das aber auf jeden Fall.
Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich letztens ein Kind mit 301 in Flums gesehen habe. Sowohl Bike als auch Kind waren deutlich kleiner als mein Sohn und sein Untersatz. Ich vermute mal, dass es ein xs war und vom Sitzrohr und Wippe her auf jeden ein neueres Exemplar. Aber keine Ahnung welches mk. Was ich aber noch weiss ist, dass meine erster Gedanke "cooles Kids bike" war und das bike neben dem 601 in s klein wirkte...
Kostenmässig, kommt es immer darauf an, was man an Teilen daheim hat und für wieviel man an den Rahmen kommt. Die Auswahl an guten Kinderfullies auf dem Markt ist doch recht beschränkt. Ein 27.5er V-Pace Moritz wäre in unserem Fall z.B. teurer geworden als das 601...


----------



## elvis4u (25. September 2020)

Ich hab gestern nochmal nachgemessen. Er ist doch eher 140cm und beim Vergleich mit den VPace Moritz 275 fällt der Liteville XS Rahmen doch noch ein wenig größer aus. Liteville gibt auch als Mindesgröße 155cm an. Das ist mir fast zu knapp. Werd noch überlegen ob sich es wirklich lohnt. Das mit EVO6 hab ich auch nicht bedacht. Ich werd mal meine Teile sondieren und das ganze noch ein wenig gähren lassen. Aber danke schonmal für die hilfreiche Info!


----------



## Schnegge (25. September 2020)

Ich habe mal verglichen.
Ich finde die beiden bikes sind doch sehr nah beieinander.
Nur mit dem Sattelrohr könnte es etwas eng werden.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (22. Oktober 2020)

Derzeit werden die letzen 301 mk14 in Xs sehr günstig verkauft, eightpins, Dämpfer und Steuersatz inkl.,
da kommt man schon ins grübeln.
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Tacherting finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## nik (23. Oktober 2020)

Spannend das Angebot.
Ich gebe nur zu Bedenken, dass beim 301 die Dämpferwippen nach oben zum Sattel schwenken. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich da bei einem XS mit komplett eingefahrenem Sattel verhält. Ich musst mich bei meinem 301 auch dran gewöhnen.

Meine Tochter mit 148cm/68cm Beinlänge passt übrigens auf mein mk12 in L.
Im Gelände wäre es definitiv zu groß, aber auf eine Parkplatzrunde geht es.
Daher wird ein XS auf jeden Fall passen bei der Grösse...


----------



## Catrin_Kramer (7. Februar 2022)

nik schrieb:


> Spannend das Angebot.
> Ich gebe nur zu Bedenken, dass beim 301 die Dämpferwippen nach oben zum Sattel schwenken. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich da bei einem XS mit komplett eingefahrenem Sattel verhält. Ich musst mich bei meinem 301 auch dran gewöhnen.
> 
> Meine Tochter mit 148cm/68cm Beinlänge passt übrigens auf mein mk12 in L.
> ...


----------



## Catrin_Kramer (7. Februar 2022)

Falls es aktuell jemanden nützt:
Ich bin (erwachsen) 1,58cm groß und fahre ein 301 xs, aufgebaut mit 26 Zoll vorne und 24 Zoll hinten. Das klappt grade so.

Knackpunkte sind 

der Standover (so halb auf Zehenspitzen ... ) und
Sattel unten mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze (passt genau, aber da ist keine Luft mehr ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (1. August 2022)

Danke Catrin, Info nutzt!


----------

